# LP640 Dissected.



## Hot Shot (Mar 30, 2001)

Went to a local tech day yesterday with some friends. We got to see how the e-gear system is set up and operates. The car was in for warranty service for an oil leak that developed. Pretty cool to see one torn down like that. The dealership and owner were very accommodating to let us in house like that.


----------



## bink_420 (Jul 11, 2008)

a little dab of lime green paint will fix that up


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

mmffff
woops


----------



## Eric24v (Jun 21, 2002)

Which shop was this at?


----------



## Hot Shot (Mar 30, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Lambo of Bellevue Service Dept.


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

what is the frame made out of


----------



## kylejamers (Oct 26, 2007)

bellevue is the only one in the state.


----------



## Hot Shot (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: (cleanA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cleanA3* »_what is the frame made out of 

No idea. What I did find out though is that there are 2 sets of coilovers in the rear. Didn't know that before. Guess with the amount of weight back there though that they'd need it.....


----------



## Mkay3Vento (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: (itr_hybrid)*

That is so sick. Like a Snap-Tite model.


----------



## stv1der (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: (Mkay3Vento)*

Ballin big time- i wanna take classes http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## d-roll30471 (Jul 27, 2009)

*Re: (stv1der)*

I can't believe it. There's no alien technology inside this spacecraft. Too bad.


----------



## elmolovesvdub (Nov 5, 2006)

*Re: (d-roll30471)*

Wow really cool.


----------



## maverickhighway (Dec 7, 2007)

really cool


----------



## ProperNice (Dec 6, 2007)

Awesome. I like the custom covers that span the whole side of the car.


----------

